# Rome 2 Total War Vegetation Alpha?



## TotalWarFan (5. September 2013)

Welchen grafischen Effekt bringt die "Vegetation Alpha" Einstellung?


----------



## Oberst Klink (5. September 2013)

In den Grafikeinstellungen von Total War: Rome 2 gibt es ein Mouseover-Fenster, das jede Funktion erklärt. Hast du das schon mal versucht?


----------



## Ion (5. September 2013)

[Update: Videovergleich Alpha gegen Retail] Rome 2 im Test - Kernskalierung und Benchmark mit 13 Grafikkarten
Hier sind Screens wo man den Unterschied sieht


----------



## TotalWarFan (5. September 2013)

@ Oberst Klink

Natürlich weiß ich das! Ich bin seit Shogun 1 dabei!
Da steht lediglich "realistischeres Schlachtfeld"
Dies könnte vieles bedeuten! Ich hoffte auf eine genaue Erklärung.
@ Ion danke für den LInk! 
Irgendwie kommts mir aber so vor, dass das lediglich der Unterschied zur Alpha Version verbirgt. Hmm....


----------



## silent-hunter000 (5. September 2013)

Mm. Verschwimmt alles im Hintergrund sehr stark ist aber ganz nah etw. noch hochaufgelöster was ich extrem hässlich finde.
(Geschmackssache eben....)

Und dafür noch weniger fps?


----------



## TotalWarFan (5. September 2013)

Laut meinen Benchmark Tests "frisst" es einige Bilder pro Sekunde auf. Bei mir sind es 4 (Durschnittsverlauf)
Ich persönlich werde die Alpha-Vegetation wohl auslassen und woanders hochschrauben.


----------

